# Help! Will my visa be accepted?



## AlsalamDharan (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi guys, forums been a great help so far but now I'm stuck.

I am in the process of applying for my work visa through an agency, in Saudi Arabia, and they have requested a police certificate. It shows a drink driving conviction in 2014 for which there was a 12 month ban and £160 fine, is this going to be a problem? I have never had any other trouble with the police, and the certificate is clean apart from this.

Has anyone been in similar circumstances? Or am I wasting my time and my chances are hopeless?

Any help is appreciated, I am stressed to no end.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

This post has been moved to the correct forum, it was not relevant to the Dubai forum as the question is about Visa in KSA.


----------



## RT21 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi, read your post on the Saudi visa application and past conviction on drink driving and being in the same position as you (was from 1999) wondered what the outcome was for you. Any advice would really help me. Many thanks


----------

